# How is this possible?



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2012)

We have a 14.5-pound turkey. I stuffed it and put it in a 350*F oven at 9:20. Three hours later, it's done - overdone, even. 165 in the breast and 176 in the thigh. I read it should take 15 minutes per pound, which would be 3 hours and 45 minutes, unless my math is off. Very aggravated right now, as nothing else is ready and I was planning on dinner at 3 p.m.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 22, 2012)

strange ... i have a 10 pound turkey on the grill at about 350 degrees for about an hour and its already at 145 in the thigh ...


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2012)

love2"Q" said:


> strange ... i have a 10 pound turkey on the grill at about 350 degrees for about an hour and its already at 145 in the thigh ...



I'm making notes for next year - oven at 325, plan on 3 hours for cooking, 1/2 hour for resting. That means I can sleep in more


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> We have a 14.5-pound turkey. I stuffed it and put it in a 350*F oven at 9:20. Three hours later, it's done - overdone, even. 165 in the breast and 176 in the thigh. I read it should take 15 minutes per pound, which would be 3 hours and 45 minutes, unless my math is off. Very aggravated right now, as nothing else is ready and I was planning on dinner at 3 p.m.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


Bummer.

Your math isn't off by more than a few minutes. Have you checked your oven temps with a thermometer? Maybe your oven runs hot.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 22, 2012)

Same thing with my 24 pound turkey.  Overdone after 4:50 of cooking time!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2012)

I always did turkey at 325, but your math is correct GotGarlic!  I would suspect an over temp oven.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 22, 2012)

You didn't have the oven on convection roast? Assuming you have a convection oven.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I do have an oven thermometer. I will check the temperature tomorrow. I did not use convection roast, although my oven does have that feature. Feeling better now - it's just me, DH, mom and her husband here, and we'll have plenty of gravy, so all will be well, even if the turkey is a bit dry


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2012)

Typical Thanksgiving, something HAS to go wonky...it's Murphy's Law!  Just pick yourself up and go forward.  My ham will be undercooked...I keep opening the oven to smell it!


----------



## Rackula (Nov 22, 2012)

Rest your turkey upside down for a while. And get your oven calibrated.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Typical Thanksgiving, something HAS to go wonky...it's Murphy's Law!  Just pick yourself up and go forward.  My ham will be undercooked...I keep opening the oven to smell it!



It turned out pretty good anyway, and all the side dishes were delicious  And the dinner rolls were perfect! I'm not into kneading, so making the dough in the bread maker and then baking them in the oven is a great method for me. Hope everyone else had a wonderful Thanksgiving, too


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2012)

We are just about to find out.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2012)

I Alton Browned a 14-pounder and it was done in 3.25 hours.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 22, 2012)

I deep fried my turkey for the first time I am not impressed. The dark meat was overcooked, though white meat was perfect. I think I'm going back to baking/roasting next year. But the stuffing I made was absolutely perfect.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 22, 2012)

I did a 15.1 pound turkey in my Rival roaster oven, preheated to 375F. It took all of 3 hours and 20 minutes to get the breast to 180F on an instant read thermometer. The instructions for the roaster said 14 to 16 pound turkey unstuffed, 3 to 4 hours, so I guess they know what they're talking about.


----------



## Addie (Nov 23, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> We have a 14.5-pound turkey. I stuffed it and put it in a 350*F oven at 9:20. Three hours later, it's done - overdone, even. 165 in the breast and 176 in the thigh. I read it should take 15 minutes per pound, which would be 3 hours and 45 minutes, unless my math is off. Very aggravated right now, as nothing else is ready and I was planning on dinner at 3 p.m.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


 

Was there dressing in the bird? It cooks faster when its tummy is empty. Sorry about this.


----------

